# Rocking grandma



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Saw a while back some of the works that had the bucky rocking in the chair. Can you point me to an easy linkage and what motor to hook up. Got the chair today... Thanks


----------



## malibooman (Aug 18, 2006)

Here's the link.. 
http://www.scary-terry.com/rockchair/rockchair.htm
The motor is a wiper motor.


----------



## Gothikim (Jun 30, 2006)

Here's another link for a rocking chair: http://littlekeylime.com/hill_house_haunt/hauntedrockingchair.htm The motor is a wiper motor and the linkage is made of scrap material, looks like! Theirs is powered by a charger, but we use ATX computer power supplies with wiper motors and I LOVE them!

We're making one for a similar prop--silhouette of a little old lady holding what looks like a baby, but when the lightning flashes and illuminates them from the front, it's a blucky dressed like Norman Bates' mom and the "baby" is a demon teddy bear!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

That sounds interesting Gothikim..hope to see pics when it up and running!!


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

2 years ago I used a wiper motor to make it rock. It was the same as the how to posted above mine. Last year I Decided I wanted more animation and made it into a pneumatic.

Down










Up










Just tossin out some ideas


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

how has the wicker held up on the chair?


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

I bet that generated some scares


DarkShadows said:


> 2 years ago I used a wiper motor to make it rock. It was the same as the how to posted above mine. Last year I Decided I wanted more animation and made it into a pneumatic.
> 
> Down
> 
> ...


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Oh yeah, it was a big hit, got a ton of scares!

The Wicker has held up fine. I cut out the spots where the cylinder could extend out and the 4 bar would but it still has stayed in weave. I picked it up at goodwill for 10 bucks and been seeing them everywhere since


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

That is cool. Niceeeeee! Does it still rock before it explodes?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

BOOOOMMMM!!!!!! hehehehhheheeee


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

No rocking any more, just the pop up. I Used Steel tubing for the whole thing and I think it would put way to much stress on the wiper motor.


----------

